

Get Facebook Likes in Excel - karamazov
http://www.seerinteractive.com/blog/get-facebook-likes-in-excel-using-datanitro

======
vecinu
Is it just me or is the recent surge of DataNitro scripts just proof of
concepts? I don't really want to do get Facebook Likes in Excel or play
Blackjack. They added a Python handler in Excel to do this, it isn't native.

My question is, why is this interesting?

~~~
xxbondsxx
My guess is advertising. HN is their exact demographic / target users, and if
you check the front page of "classic" HN where only old accounts can vote:
<http://news.ycombinator.org/classic> It's gone. Someone gamed this to the
front page

~~~
laconian
What's the threshold for an "old account"?

~~~
xxbondsxx
Joined in the first year of HN

------
kirillzubovsky
Competitor analysis with simple Excel tools. Hm.. I like that ! I wonder if
you could build a whole Excel application for social media tracking. There are
companies out there that are very successful in this space. Perhaps with your
superior technology you could outdo them!

~~~
TomAnthony
Here are some tools you might like! :)

A blog post I wrote on getting Facebook Likes/Shares, Tweets and Google +1s in
Google Docs:

[http://www.distilled.net/blog/social-media/3-quick-ways-
to-c...](http://www.distilled.net/blog/social-media/3-quick-ways-to-check-
social-metrics/)

An awesome set of SEO tools for Excel:

<http://nielsbosma.se/projects/seotools/>

A great new tool for getting competitor backlink data in Excel:

<https://seogadget.co.uk/mozscape-api-extension-for-excel/>

------
amitparikh
The script is not getting 'likes,' it's pulling the number of 'shares' for a
particular URL.

If you want to get to a brand's like-count, you'll need to feed the Graph API
with either the Facebook Username of the account (e.g. "nike", not
"<http://www.nike.com> "), or with the Facebook ID# of the brand (e.g.
"15087023444").

~~~
TomAnthony
This can be misleading though. This script does get the count you will see on
a Facebook 'Like' button which is actually the sum of the 'like','share', and
'comment' counts.

For example, the script gets a count of 1,257,333 for www.apple.com:

<https://graph.facebook.com/?ids=http://www.apple.com>

Which from here we can see is the sum of the 3 values:

[http://api.facebook.com/restserver.php?method=links.getStats...](http://api.facebook.com/restserver.php?method=links.getStats&format=json&urls=http://www.apple.com)

And by entering www.apple.com as the URL here we can confirm is exactly the
figure the Like button shows:

<http://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/plugins/like/>

So whilst maybe not 100% accurate in some regards, it is certainly what many
people would refer to as the 'like' count (and they'd be confused if you gave
a lower number which isn't what the like button on the page showed). This tool
is aimed more at URLs than brands.

------
joelrunyon
Is there a version of DataNitro for Office for Mac?

~~~
iamchrisle
Nope. I'll keep dreaming too. ;)

------
1010011010
Some poor schmuck is wrangling excel spreadsheets with facebook integration
for clueless twits, somewhere.

Glad it's not me.

------
nathancahill
Python is awesome.

